# Vumeter de Plasma



## nuk (Abr 2, 2008)

hola quisiera algun circuito como este ya que e este no encuentro su PCB esque e visto que pide algo de dinero asi que queria saber si hay alguno ya hecho 
http://m.bareille.free.fr/vu-in13/vumeter_in13.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

Esos tubos donde los consigues ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 3, 2008)

Pues atrabes de ebay, son resto de los rusos, tengo un coleguilla que compro una caja de nixies por  unos 50€ la caja.


----------



## nuk (Abr 17, 2008)

alguien sabe como se llama los tubos esos para poder conseguirlos gracias.


----------



## pacotachuela (Abr 13, 2012)

nuk, los he buscado bastante tiempo por la web y no encontré nada sobre esos tubos, sólo aparecen bobinas de tesla . También le pregunte a mis amigos y nada...
Son de exelente estética para un amplificador.



Espero te sirva lo que encontre! 
http://www.tubes-store.com/product_info.php?products_id=40

http://tubes-store.com/index.php?cPath=32_43


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 19, 2012)

En Rosario, en el local de CAI*, había visto unos tubitos de mas o menos 1 metro, que hacían lo mismo, pero no sé de qué está compuesto.

Lo digo, por si alguien vive en Rosario (o cerca), y quiere ir a averiguar (Pte. Roca 1898)

*No* tengo ningún tipo de relación con ellos, solo fui un par de veces para comprar unas dicroicas que no se encuentran en mi ciudad, y otras cosas...

Saludos

*Ellos iluminan (por su mayoría) al Monumento a la Bandera..


----------



## xavier andres (May 13, 2012)

wao... grandiosos esos tubos....


----------

